# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  cijepljenje  DA ili NE

## NINOLINO

vjerujem da se na forumu vec govorilo o ovoj temi...al molim mame da mi odgovore na pitanje: cijepite li svoje bebe, i ako NE zasto...hvala

----------


## Beti3

a ako DA, može li i onda zašto...?

----------


## nine

iako znam da ce se tema zaključat jer je bila bar 10x... evo odgovor...
NE jer nam je prvo neuropedijatrica zabranila 6mj... a poslije je moja vjera u odnos dobrobiti cijepljenja naspram necijepljenja radi tog bila poljuljana.... konkretno za moje dijete...
u globalu nisam nikada razmišljala, sebično, al što ću  :Wink:

----------


## NINOLINO

naravno Beti 3 ..ja sam u nedoumici i treba mi odgovor i ZA i Protiv...

----------


## jelena.O

nine  ako je imalo bilo kakvihproblema koja su upućivala na neuro pedijatra, naravno da se čeka pregled istog, i moj veliki klinac je imal odgodu cjepljenja, i tek se cijepio s 7 mjeseci 1x, mala je čekala da dermička da potvrdu za cjepljenje i cjepljena je s 6 mjeseci.
Klinac njegova doktorica ne ferma nikog, ali ponekad možeš reć ne, .

ninolino kakav je kod vas raspored cjepljenja, tvoj je veći od 4 mj. znači vi tam nemate nikva cjepljenja prije? dal se to dodatno plaća, tj. dal je na dobrovoljnoj bazi, ak da ne trebaš se brinut nit ga cijepit ( ko kod nas recimo kozice, i sl.).

----------


## NINOLINO

bebac je vec cijepljen treci put a uzimali smo i neka dodatna cjepiva privatno tipa rota virus...po rasporedu svakih 2 mjeseca  do godinu i pol..ima cjepivo...u skolu se ne moze upisat ako sve nije uredno uzeo..sve se biljezi na rodni list...al sam ja u nedoumici jer sam dobila info od prijateljice u HR o aferi oko cjepiva za hepatiati B tipa i tome da je jako puno djece u susjednoj Bih umrlo zbog neispravnosti iste...tako da smo krenule  sa tom diskusijom i daleko dogurale ..pretrazujuci po netu nadjem milion nekakvih linkova i videa o tome kak je vakcinacija dio teorije zavjere nekakvih velikih korporacija...milion strucnih objasnjenja protiv cijepiva...sad sam bas u nedoumici..sve radimo za dobrobit naseg bebaca ...i onda te nesto takvo klepi po glavi...sad zaista ne zanm sto dalje..i izvinjavam se admin. foruma ak sam napravila zbrku oko ove teme jer kako velite bilo ih je vec puno prije slicnih...

----------


## Anemona

> ...al sam ja u nedoumici jer sam dobila info od prijateljice u HR o aferi oko cjepiva za hepatiati B tipa i tome *da je jako puno djece u susjednoj Bih umrlo zbog neispravnosti iste*....


Možda padam s Marsa, ali kad se ovo dogodilo?

----------


## rossa

http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...i/1127329.html

----------


## Beti3

Ninolino, nemoj se bojati cijepljenja. Ti živiš u zemlji gdje je još veća potreba cijepljenja, nego u Evropi.

Naravno da postoje nuspojave cijepljenja u malim postocima, kao i svakog drugog lijeka, ali dobrobit je daleko veća. Ništa nije 100% dobro, a ni loše.

U svakom slučaju je spoznaja da ti dijete neće dobiti koji od bolesti protiv kojih postoji cjepivo, jako umirujuća. Naročito kad se susretneš sa bolesti u okolini.

Ljudi koji vide globalne zavjere u svemu, vidjet će i u cijepljenju. Ja ne obraćam pažnju na takve.

----------


## jelena.O

dal se kod vas cijepe više bolesti u jednoj inekciji ko kod nas recimo di-Te-Per+ hepatitis+polio, i slično, jer mi u biti imamo do godine dana samo 3 cjepljenja + hepatitisi tuberkuloza koja je sad kod  rođenja, i do ročednana smo fraj. Naravno da to ne treba baš u dan cjepit, može i više proć, napose ako je djete boležljivo, a tada treba čekat pobgodan termin zdravlja i prirode. Sad i kod nas se u školu može bez svih cjepiva, napose ako je dete jaaako rizično i jaaako alergično. 
možda savjet ako imaš vremena malo rastegnuti cjepiva.

iza te godine i pol nema cjepljenja? Škola je od 4 god?

----------


## leonisa

> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatsk...i/1127329.html


jel meni logika ne stima ili sta...kako se moze sakriti pomor tisuca beba igdje, a kamo li u "maloj" drzavi poput bih?

----------


## Anemona

> jel meni logika ne stima ili sta...kako se moze sakriti pomor tisuca beba igdje, a kamo li u "maloj" drzavi poput bih?


Ni ja ne kužim. Ne tvrdim da nije moguće, ali mi je nevjerojatno.

----------


## NINOLINO

daju ovdje te koktele sad je primio za 5 bolesti samo ovdje ide nekako po dijelovima..npr.kad je rodjen dobio nekakvu nultu dozu za recimo djeciju paralizu tako da to nekako podjele..ima i poslije sa 2 pa sa 4 god. i onda kada krene u skolu....i sve je na drzavnom nivou i pod obavezno...i ja sma smatrala da je za njegovo dobro da sve to uzme obzirom na podneblje gdje ce zivjeti i tezu klimu...i nekako sma mislila da djete ne treba ni pod kakvim uslovima izdvajati iz njegove uzrastne skupine..al me nekako sokiralo ovaj podatak koji sma dobila od prijateljice pa sam se dala u nedoumicu toliko da me sada glava boli vec dva dana...Anemona i ja sma osjetila ko da sma sletila sa Marsa kad sam ovo cula..al izgleda zadnjih 10 godina se to dogadjalo u BiH...

----------


## NINOLINO

ne kuzim ni ja leonisa...al nekako opek kako je balkan i od sada bio pokusni kunic za evropu mozda i ima logike da testiraju cjepiva tamo...na bijeloj populaciji jer recimo da su to testirali u africi mozda ne bi dobili rezultate koje mogu na sebi primjeniti...mislsim i do sada je bilo afera oko raznih lijekova i otrova koje plasiraju na balkanu tipa onaj uranij pa zasto ne i cjepiva....

----------


## jelena.O

a škola je od 4? ili više godina kod vas

----------


## NINOLINO

da jelena od 4 ide predskolska obavezno i onda drugi level.. .pa treci ...tako nekako.....i sve je na engleskom jeziku ili francuskom...jer su skole poluprivatne...imaju i drzavne ali jako slabe i tu idu djeca nizeg soc statusa...nazalost grubo receno al tako je nekako...

----------


## nine

> nine  ako je imalo bilo kakvihproblema koja su upućivala na neuro pedijatra, naravno da se čeka pregled istog


nismo čekali pregled, imali smo ih svaki tjedan/mjesec, nego je to pravilo kod dice koja su u porodu imala krvarenja u mozgu, da se odgađa cijepljenje, poslije se dobivalo besplatno ono 5u1 za takve slučajeve.... i onda sam ja jednostavno počela razmišljati...vidiš to i nije tako (ne)štetno.... i jednostavno sam sve to rastegla do 7. godine  :Smile:

----------


## nine

> ne kuzim ni ja leonisa...al nekako opek kako je balkan i od sada bio pokusni kunic za evropu mozda i ima logike da testiraju cjepiva tamo...na bijeloj populaciji jer recimo da su to testirali u africi mozda ne bi dobili rezultate koje mogu na sebi primjeniti...mislsim i do sada je bilo afera oko raznih lijekova i otrova koje plasiraju na balkanu tipa onaj uranij pa zasto ne i cjepiva....


ima netko podatak koja točno cjepiva su danas zabranjena a da smo s njima cijepljene cijele generacija, točnije moja, sedamdesetih  :Wink: , čitala sam o tom nešto, al ne znam di

----------


## NINOLINO

ono sta mene stravi oko ovih vakcina je talozenje tih metala u organizmu tocnije u mozgu ...tipa ziva i sl..kao da to doprinosi razvoju autizma ili ADHD...nista jos dokazano...al moguce jer uzrok ovih bolsetni za sad je nepoznat...

----------


## jelena.O

vidiš za mojeg velikog doktorica je inzistirala da ga odvedemo na Goljak i sve provjerimo, jer je mali imal srčanu manu. Ali nakon dobrog EEg s 6 mje. dobil je sva dopuštenja ovoga svijeta

----------


## jelena.O

> da jelena od 4 ide predskolska obavezno i onda drugi level.. .pa treci ...tako nekako.....i sve je na engleskom jeziku ili francuskom...jer su skole poluprivatne...imaju i drzavne ali jako slabe i tu idu djeca nizeg soc statusa...nazalost grubo receno al tako je nekako...


a kad se onda uči arapski, frendičini klinci u Libanonu su počeli s arapskom školom s 4. godine, tj. godinu dana pokušavali pisat arapski. Tek posle su krenuli na francuski

----------


## NINOLINO

...jelena arapski uci paralelno sa engleskim... :Smile: ...ali svi znastveni predmeti su na engleskom...arapski knjizevnost i jezik jedino je na arapskom...cuj mene pa logicno ... :Smile:

----------


## anavi84

jedno veliko NE nevjerujem današnjoj medicini i puno sam se informirala o cijepivima, tako da ako želim zdravo dijete zaboravit ću cijepiva

----------


## Beti3

> jedno veliko NE nevjerujem današnjoj medicini i puno sam se informirala o cijepivima, tako da ako želim zdravo dijete zaboravit ću cijepiva


anav,i ta je tvoja tvrdnja toliko daleko od istine da dalje ne može biti. 

NE "nevjeruješ" današnjoj medicini? A kojoj vjeruješ? Srednjevjekovnoj? Da li možda znaš podatak koliko je bio očekivani životni vijek prije 50 ili 100 godina? Ne slušaj gluposti. Treba razmisliti vlastitom glavom i izabrati budućnost. Jer, naša će djeca živjeti u budućnosti i nemamo pravo oduzeti im je tako što ih nećemo zaštititi od opasnih bolesti. Ne treba od svih, ali nikako ne smijemo sve odbaciti.

Ninolino, metala ima svuda oko nas, u hrani, u zraku, u zemlji, onaj mikrogram u lijeku i nije nešto .
A neki ljudi daju djeci da piju srebro, neshvatljivo. Namjerno im daju metale, više nego ih ionako ima u svima nama. 
Moram se ići igrati, pa ne stignem više pisati...

----------


## klokanica1506

DA, zato što mislim GLOBALNO, i kako se ono kaže djelujem LOKALNO.

----------


## klokanica1506

I hvala Bogu pa ima nas neinformiranih roditelja koji cjepimo svoju djecu i riskiramo njihovo zdravlje te time štitimo djecu onih koji su ne znam, valjda pametniji pa svoju djecu ne cijepe...

----------


## mašnica

Ček, ček...ranije rođena djeca bi trebala odgoditi cijepljenje? Za koliko? Za onoliko koliko su ranije rođena? Zašto to nitko od doktora ne kaže?

----------


## mayato

ja sam svoju curicu uredno cijepila...sve po ps-u...čitala sam naknadno jednu knjigu "Zdravo dijete unatoč liječnicima" i malo sam se zabrinula jer govori kontra cjepljenja, ali šta sad...već sam ju iscjepljivala...

----------


## Mima

Ranije rođenoj djeci koja su imala neki incident - krvarenje u mozgu - na porodu, pa se smatraju "neurorizičnima", obično se odgađaju  NEKA cjepiva, konkretno DITEPER cjepivo (koje se danas dobiva u obliku 5 u 1 sa još dva cjepiva). Tu odgodu obično traži neuropedijatar, pa do nje dođe ako se dijete uputi neuropedijatru. Neonatolozi su npr. jako protiv odgađanja cjepiva (za svako dijete).

----------


## mašnica

Moji su oboje u toj grupi, pregled kod neurop.nas tek čeka baš me zanima što će reći.

----------


## leonisa

moja je dobila prvo cjepivo 5 u 1 s mjesec dana. onda sam saznala da je neurorizicna i poludila.
nije mi trebao nikakav papir od neuropedijatra, samo sam rekla pedici da sva ostala zelim odgoditi tako da smo kasnili s ostalima godinu i pol-dvije.

za mladju sam odmah odbila s mjesec dana ju cijepiti, radje sam puhala na hladno.
kad sam dosla s mora, s njenih 4 i pol i vidjela da je sve ok, bila je prehladjena i pedica ju je odbila cijepiti. od tada joj nos ne prestaje i sad ima 6mj. i cekam kada ce joj imunitet biti dovoljno jak da ju mogu cijepiti. narocito nakon sto sam na pocetku vrtica u 9mj. cula od mame iz grupe starije da je cijepila malu kad je bila blago prehladjena i mala je dobila mums i jos nesto.
ono, ne hvala.

u rodilistu sam odbila za mladju protiv hepatitisa, starija je rodjena prije nego se s njime cijepilo u rodilistu pa mi to nije imalo smisla.
cijepila sam ju s 4 i pol mj.

----------


## Davor

Inače je Beti medicinarka i o cjepivima piše jako pristrano, a u dijelu o nuspojavama i sasvim mimo konteksta jer u ovoj zemlji baš nitko ne pokriva štetu nastalu nuspojavama dok se ne izbori na sudu, a tome treba 10++ godina teške pravne bitke. Pri tome su liječnici do sada bili potpuno izuzeti od bilo kakvog progona pa slobodno i dalje mogu pisati u stilu "lako tuđim..." bez straha od bilo kakvog progona.

Odluku o cijepljenju roditelji trebaju donijeti samostalno i bez nagovaranja od strane Beti ili bilo koga drugog, a pri tome trebaju biti svjesni da sistem, iako ne pruža apsolutno nikakvu zaštitu postradalima od nuspojava, svejedno je toliko drzak da naplaćuje kaznu od 2000kn roditeljima koji odluče necijepiti, iako prema Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata iz 2004 na to imaju na to pravo.

Građani RH su prema Ustavu zaštićeni od medicinskih pokusa kako ne bi završili kao djeca u BiH s cjepivom za hepatitis, čiju svrhovitost u dojenačkoj dobi vjerojatno zna samo vrlo mala šačica ljudi koji su tu bedastoću uveli u kalendar. Vjerojatno i Ustav BiH ima sličnu regulu i sad se s time mogu lijepo slikat.

Fakat nikoga ne nagovaram na necijepljenje jer je to konstantna borba ... s brojnim preprekama i vojskom raznih Beti u križarskom pohodu. Puno je jednostavnije sve lijepo prepustiti ekipi koja nije odgovorna za posljedice svojih postupaka.

----------


## Marsupilami

> U svakom slučaju je spoznaja da ti dijete neće dobiti koji od bolesti protiv kojih postoji cjepivo, jako umirujuća. Naročito kad se susretneš sa bolesti u okolini.


Bas me zanima, koje bolesti od svih protiv kojih se djeca cjepe, imaju smrtonosni ishod ili trajno ostecenje zdravlja?
Znam za djecju paralizu...koje jos?
Naravno, govorimo o civiliziranom svjetu tako da ne vjerujem da recimo difterija moze imati grozne posljedice kada vec imamo penicilin na dohvat ruke.
Bas me zanima koja je to neizljeciva bolest koju necjepljeno dijete moze dobiti?  :Unsure:

----------


## leonisa

ovo i mene zanima.
bas sam si razmisljala koje su danas djecje bolesti.
znam da sam ko mala morala to znati za svaki sistematski i da je odgovor bio: sve osim mumsa i hripavca.
znaci tada se protiv toga nije cijepilo, to su bile redovne djecje bolesti kao sto su i kozice.

----------


## Marsupilami

> narocito nakon sto sam na pocetku vrtica u 9mj. cula od mame iz grupe starije da je cijepila malu kad je bila blago prehladjena i mala je dobila mums i jos nesto.
> ono, ne hvala.


Moje potpuno zdravo dijete sa celicnim imunitetom je nakon cjepiva protiv istih dobilo zausnjake.
Imunitet mu je ostao trajno narusen i kada krenu sezone prehlada jednom mjesecno izostaje par dana iz skole jer pokupi sve sto se pokupiti da  :Sad: 
Nema to veze sa zdravljem djeteta u trenutku cjepljenja nego sa cjepivom.

----------


## NINOLINO

znaci ako je dijete nahladjeno ili ima zacepljen nosic cijepivo bolje odgoditi...o takvim stvarima doktori nikada ne govore iako mi uredno bebaca vodimo na sistematski pregled prije vakcinacije...sve me vise fata strah  sto dulje o svemu tome citam i razmisljam....

----------


## Marsupilami

> ovo i mene zanima.
> bas sam si razmisljala koje su danas djecje bolesti.
> znam da sam ko mala morala to znati za svaki sistematski i da je odgovor bio: sve osim mumsa i hripavca.
> znaci tada se protiv toga nije cijepilo, to su bile redovne djecje bolesti kao sto su i kozice.


Tocno tako.
meni je to sve totalno minorno jer mladji sin je nakon cjepiva sa 18mj razvio autizam.
S kojim argumentom mene netko moze uvjeriti da je veca dobit od cjepiva nego od nuspojava i da je moje dijete prihvatljiva zrtva jer je manjini?
Bojim se da je u zadnje vrijeme ta manjina pocela vise naginjati u 50-50 pa tko prodje bez posljedica - blago njemu  :Unsure:

----------


## Marsupilami

> znaci ako je dijete nahladjeno ili ima zacepljen nosic cijepivo bolje odgoditi...o takvim stvarima doktori nikada ne govore iako mi uredno bebaca vodimo na sistematski pregled prije vakcinacije...sve me vise fata strah  sto dulje o svemu tome citam i razmisljam....


U svakom slucaju jer organizam s narusenim imunitetom (zbog viroze) bombardirati dodatnim zivim virusima raznih bolestina nikako nije dobro

----------


## NINOLINO

Mrasupilami oprosti sto cu te to pitati ako kako si sigurna da je dijete bas poslije vakcine razvilo autizam...

----------


## Marsupilami

> I hvala Bogu pa ima nas neinformiranih roditelja koji cjepimo svoju djecu i riskiramo njihovo zdravlje te time štitimo djecu onih koji su ne znam, valjda pametniji pa svoju djecu ne cijepe...


Stitis ih od cega?
Od kojih neizljecivih bolesti?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Mrasupilami oprosti sto cu te to pitati ako kako si sigurna da je dijete bas poslije vakcine razvilo autizam...


Kada ti dijete koje se normalno razvija 18mj, koje prica i normalno komunicira, koje se igra s djecom i obozava drustvo nakon cjepiva zasuti, povuce se u sebe i prestane komunicirati i umjesto da ti kaze da je gladno i zedno pocne te za ruku po kuci vodati samo mjesec dana nakon cjepiva...nema drugog objasnjenja  :Unsure: 

Da je cjepivo vjerovatni krivac potvrdilo mi je nekoliko lijecnika ali potvrdilo onako..."nesmijem to napisati"...zalosno ali istinito

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ninolino, metala ima svuda oko nas, u hrani, u zraku, u zemlji, *onaj mikrogram u lijeku i nije nešto* .


Ti znas da tjelo nije sposobno samo izbaciti teske metale iz organizma i da se oni tamo akumuliraju?
Tako isto mozemo reci da je zracenje razno razno svuda oko nas tako da jedan rengen mjesecno i nije nesto  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Možda niste primijetili, ali Ninolino živi u Cairu. Samim time je drugačije.

Bolesti protiv kojih se cijepi, a mogu biti smrtonosne (bez obzira na antibiotike):

Difterija- 10% smrtnosti, ozbiljne komplikacije mogu biti slabljenje rada srca i paraliza
Tetanus- znate, zar ne? Silno visoka smrtnost. Napada nervni sustav. Neću detalje.
Hripavac ili pasji kašalj- mala smrtnost. Komplikacije u vidu kašlja praćenog povraćanjem i borbom za zrak koji može trajati mjesecima.http://www.5min.com/Video/How-Baby-W...Like-444956077
Dječja paraliza-rekla si da znaš i smrtnost i komplikacije.

Šansa za dobiti bilo koju od ovih bolesti u našem okruženju je vrlo, vrlo mala. Dovoljno nas je cijepljeno. Ali, ako jednom ne bude dovoljno?

Srećom pa ne moram odlučivati DA ili NE, ja znam svoju odluku.

----------


## leonisa

a ospice? mums? rubeole?

----------


## Beti3

Uletilo je puno postova, ja sam pisala odgovor na post br.33. Pa sam išla pogledati ima li slike djece oboljele od bolesti protiv kojih ima cjepiva.
 Pa sam našla ne samo slike, nego videa, pa sam se rasplakala. Neću sigurno staviti linkove. A tako lako su mogli biti zdravi svi ti maleni.

Marsupilami, silno mi je žao da je tvoje dijete upravo ono kod kojeg se dogodio onaj mali postotak reakcije na cijepljenje. Vjerujem da znaš da smo i ja i moje dijete u malom postotku drugih komplikacija. Nažalost, statistika je neumoljiva. Uvijek je netko u onom malom lošem postotku. Iako, to ni meni ni tebi ne znači baš ništa. Nama je i taj 0,1% ustvari 100%.

No, ako ćemo tako gledati, tada je čitav život rizik. Zato imamo mudrost da taj rizik smanjimo...kad možemo.

A jedan rendgen mjesečno stvarno nije nešto. Iako se akumulira.

----------


## Beti3

> a ospice? mums? rubeole?


Već smo to pisali. Nisu opasne, obično prođu bez problema, ali:

Mums može izazvati upalu testisa i posljedičnu neplodnost ( ne znam učestalost )
Rubeola u trudnoći može izazvati malformacije ploda, neke nespojive sa životom (često)
Ospice mogu izazvati upalu mozga, ali rijetko 


Sve ove tri bolesti uzrokuju virusi. Time sam htjela reći da antibiotici ne djeluju

----------


## Beti3

> A jedan rendgen mjesečno stvarno nije nešto. Iako se akumulira.


Tek sam sada skužila da ti pod "rendgen" misliš na rendgenski pregled. Ja sam mislila da se radi o jedinici za mjerenje zračenja=1R.

----------


## leonisa

kuzim to, al zasto se cure onda cijepe protiv mumsa?
decki protiv rubeola?

----------


## Kaae

Mi cemo preskociti Hepatitis B u rodilistu, a eventualno se cijepiti protiv toga nekad kasnije, pred kraj osnovne skole, recimo. Ne zanima me ni cijepivo protiv vodenih kozica, no zaboravila sam kad je tocno na rasporedu.

----------


## Beti3

> kuzim to, al zasto se cure onda cijepe protiv mumsa?
> decki protiv rubeola?


To se i ja pitam. I čini mi se da se dečki prije nisu cijepili protiv rubeole. Morala bih potražiti podatak.

----------


## kli_kli

A kod vas Kaae, nije obavezno za skolu?
Ja sam dugo razmisljala, i moj stav je ovakav. Vakcinisem decu, sto manje i sto kasnije mogu, ali vakcinisem zbog drugih. Ne verujem ni zagovornicima ni protivnicima potpuno, jer mislim da mojoj deci za njihovo zdravlje vakcine nisu potrebne, a da bi mogle biti stetne (to se ipak nikad ne zna). S druge strane, znam da ima dece koja mogu cak i od vodenih kozica umreti. Pri tom ne moslim na nase, pazene, nego na decu koja odrastaju u mnogo losijim uslovima, koja su recimo neuhranjena, jedu proizvode od rodjenja, itd. 
Deca mi za sad ipak moraju u drzavne skole, i to se uklapa u ovu pricu gore.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Možda niste primijetili, ali Ninolino živi u Cairu. Samim time je drugačije.
> 
> Bolesti protiv kojih se cijepi, a mogu biti smrtonosne (bez obzira na antibiotike):
> 
> Difterija- 10% smrtnosti, ozbiljne komplikacije mogu biti slabljenje rada srca i paraliza
> Tetanus- znate, zar ne? Silno visoka smrtnost. Napada nervni sustav. Neću detalje.
> Hripavac ili pasji kašalj- mala smrtnost. Komplikacije u vidu kašlja praćenog povraćanjem i borbom za zrak koji može trajati mjesecima.http://www.5min.com/Video/How-Baby-W...Like-444956077
> Dječja paraliza-rekla si da znaš i smrtnost i komplikacije.
> 
> ...


Difterija, tetanus i hripavac u danasnje vrijeme su izljecive bolesti, istina da mogu imati smrtni ishod ali to je u toliko malom postotku kao i kod ospica ili gripe - ponekada se zakomplicira i osoba umre da se neznam sto napravi, nazalost  :Sad:  ali ako 99% osoba prebole bez problema da li je to vrijedno masovnog procjepljivanja?

I to s tetanusom nije mi jasno, koliko traje imunitet nakon cjepljenja?
Koliko to beba puzi po hrdjavim cavlima i sta ja znam sto jos?  :Unsure: 
Ako je tako efikasno to cjepivo zasto sam ja do sada u zivotu primila barem 3 injekcije nakon svake ozljede u sumnjivom okruzenju?
Cemu to cjepivo kod malih beba?

----------


## mama courage

> I to s tetanusom nije mi jasno, koliko traje imunitet nakon cjepljenja?
> Koliko to beba puzi po hrdjavim cavlima i sta ja znam sto jos? 
> Ako je tako efikasno to cjepivo zasto sam ja do sada u zivotu primila barem 3 injekcije nakon svake ozljede u sumnjivom okruzenju?
> Cemu to cjepivo kod malih beba?


nisam iz med. struke, ali kad sam slušala predavanje stručnjaka spominjao je cjepivo protiv tetanusa i rekao da je to cjepivo drugačije od ostalih, pa stoga je drugačiji princip nego kod ostalih cjepiva. i zato je i kratkog vijeka trajanja i zato se treba nakon sumnjivih ozljeda ponovno davati. odgovori na ovakva i slična pitanja su uglavnoom - ne mogu reći jednostavna, jer to za nas laike sigurno nisu - ali hoću reći da su sasvim razumna i objašnjiva. samo treba znati pitati pravu osobu i ne ulaziti u nekakve teorije zavjere i vlastito neznanje koristiti za hipterventiliranje.

pitaj mujicu, na kraju krajeva. saznat ćeš, ako želiš.





> vojskom raznih Beti *u križarskom pohodu*.


moderatori, je li ovo ok? meni nije.

----------


## mama courage

> ako 99% osoba prebole bez problema da li je to vrijedno masovnog procjepljivanja?


kojih 99% prebole bez problema? onih cjepljenih ili necjepljenih? možda je kvaka u tome da bez problema prebole, jer su cjepljeni?

----------


## NINOLINO

ovdje gdje mi trenutno zivimo vakcinacija je obavezna kako sam ranije navela dijete  ne mozes upisati u skolu, niti privatnu, niti drzavnu ako nije uredno vakcinisano, na drzavnom nivou je sve jako dobro organizirano oko vakcinacije...i na koncu mi i nemamo izbora nego svog bebaca vakcinisat...ali sve te informacije oko smrti te djecice  u BiH stvarno uznemiruju...ono sta je mene licno zaitegriralo je ta sveza koja se pominje izmedju vakcinacije i bolesti  ili stanja autizma i ADHD...licno sma vidjala jako puno slucajeva autisticne djece kod nas...ali ovdje nisam  zaista ... neke majke koje imaju autisticare obicno ulazak u autizam povezuju sa nekom traumom kod svog djeteta koju je prezivjelo u tom periodu, da li to moze biti vakcinacija...ne znam...cinjenica da u vezi te dvije bolesti jos nista nije 100 % dokazano glede uzroka...a naravno covjek ima potrebu sebi nekako racionalizirat stvari...nakon svih ovih informacija meni glava puca...i naravno strah me je ...i strepim pri svakom  pomislu na slijedecu vakcinu...sa druge strane strah me je da dijetetu to uskratim ...posljedice opet mogu biti pogubne...kako je Beti napisala ovdje gdje mi zivimo klima je puno surovija nego kod nas...kad se mokra riza skuha na zraku tjekom ljeta mozete zamisliti kako se tek razni virusi i zarazne bolseti razvijaju i sire....klima im i te kako pogoduje...

----------


## mama courage

> ..ne znam...cinjenica da u vezi te dvije bolesti jos nista nije 100 % dokazano glede uzroka...


http://conspiracytheoriesdebunked.co...-cause-autism/

----------


## Kaae

> A kod vas Kaae, nije obavezno za skolu?
> Ja sam dugo razmisljala, i moj stav je ovakav. Vakcinisem decu, sto manje i sto kasnije mogu, ali vakcinisem zbog drugih. Ne verujem ni zagovornicima ni protivnicima potpuno, jer mislim da mojoj deci za njihovo zdravlje vakcine nisu potrebne, a da bi mogle biti stetne (to se ipak nikad ne zna). S druge strane, znam da ima dece koja mogu cak i od vodenih kozica umreti. Pri tom ne moslim na nase, pazene, nego na decu koja odrastaju u mnogo losijim uslovima, koja su recimo neuhranjena, jedu proizvode od rodjenja, itd. 
> Deca mi za sad ipak moraju u drzavne skole, i to se uklapa u ovu pricu gore.


Obavezno je, ali navodno da i dalje postoji conscientious objection, iliti prigovor savjesti, pa se mozes natezati s njima. Vjerojatno ce nam prvi problem nastati kad krenemo u vrtic, jer idemo u instituciju umjesto u neki family day care, ali nadam se da cemo taj dio uspjeti izbjeci. A poslije kako bude.

----------


## jelena.O

> moja je dobila prvo cjepivo 5 u 1 s mjesec dana. onda sam saznala da je neurorizicna i poludila.
> nije mi trebao nikakav papir od neuropedijatra, samo sam rekla pedici da sva ostala zelim odgoditi tako da smo kasnili s ostalima godinu i pol-dvije.
> za mladju sam odmah odbila s mjesec dana ju cijepiti, radje sam puhala na hladno.


čekaj od kad se bembači cjepe s mjesec dana, ja sam pala na rit kad je mojeg klinca cjepila sdva mjeseca, jer sam mislila da se cijepi tek od 3.

----------


## jelena.O

> znaci ako je dijete nahladjeno ili ima zacepljen nosic cijepivo bolje odgoditi...o takvim stvarima doktori nikada ne govore iako mi uredno bebaca vodimo na sistematski pregled prije vakcinacije...sve me vise fata strah sto dulje o svemu tome citam i razmisljam....


to je najvažnije da nije prehlađeno ili šmrkavo

----------


## Rivendell

Ja vjerujem u pricu oko neprovjerenih cjepiva. Citala sam da je Hebrang bio dovoljno razuman odbiti ih za Hrvatsku, za razliku od Milinovica i cuveno cjepivo protiv svinjske gripe od kojeg je i u Hrvatskoj masu ljudi ostalo trajni invalidi. Sad se udruzuju na svjetskoj razini i pripremaju tuzbu protiv proizvodjaca.  Bas me zanima kako ce to zavrsiti.

----------


## Jadranka

Moj se cijepi protiv svega sto je na popisu redovm!ih cjepiva i cjepit ce se i dalje. Sto se toga tice, ja zaista nemam strahova da ce mu od cjepiva nesto lose se dogodit, a da ga cjepiva mogu zastitit od bolesti mogu. Al protiv gripe recimo ne bih cijepila ni sebe ni njega, al to mi je druga kategorija bolesti od ovih protiv kojih se redovito cijepi.

----------


## klokanica1506

Zašto cure protv mumpsa, a dečki protiv rubeole - zato što se cijeplenjem ne provodi samo zaštita pojedinca, već zaštita na globalnoj razini.

----------


## klokanica1506

Odnosno zbog prijenosa infekta s jednog na drugog.

----------


## klokanica1506

*Marsupilami*, pitala si me štitim od čega - od bolesti koje između ostalog mogu završiti smrtnim ishodom, rezultirati neplodnošću, teškim respiratornim komplikacijama, ma da ne nabrajam. 
I razumijem da se pojedinci danas odlučuju ne cijepiti djecu zahvaljujući generacijama cijepljenih i da su pojedine zarazne bolesti praktički iskorjenjene zahvaljujući čitaj! CJEPIVU. 
Ali ako takav način razmišljanja s pojedinca preraste u nešto masovnije, e onda imamo problem.

----------


## klokanica1506

I ne znam zašto ti se čini nemoguće da se dijete od godinu dana, ili više nabode na npr. hrđavi čavao, ili padne na potencijalno kontaminirano mjesto i zadobije otvorenu ozljedu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kada ti dijete koje se normalno razvija 18mj, koje prica i normalno komunicira, koje se igra s djecom i obozava drustvo nakon cjepiva zasuti, povuce se u sebe i prestane komunicirati i umjesto da ti kaze da je gladno i zedno pocne te za ruku po kuci vodati samo mjesec dana nakon cjepiva...nema drugog objasnjenja 
> 
> Da je cjepivo vjerovatni krivac potvrdilo mi je nekoliko lijecnika ali potvrdilo onako..."nesmijem to napisati"...zalosno ali istinito


Strašno. :Crying or Very sad: Noćna mora. Nakon kojeg cjepiva je to bilo, protiv koje bolesti?

----------


## Beti3

> ali ako 99% osoba prebole bez problema da li je to vrijedno masovnog procjepljivanja?


Kako bi to bio divan svijet u kojem bi 99% osoba prebolilo bez problema zarazne bolesti!!

Na žalost, nije tako.

A znaš li kako se može izliječiti tetanus? Ako nemaš cjepivo? Ja ne znam. 

No cilj mog "križarskog pohoda" nije neki veliki. Samo pišem da onaj tko to ne zna ili ne može, pokuša sagledati širu sliku. Cijepljenja i bolesti protiv kojih cjepiva postoje. Ako želi sagledati. U životu ništa nije "prosto kao pasulj", pa možda da se malo više upotrijebe sive vijuge, malo razmisli o budućnosti, ne globalno, nikako, nego tog vlastitog djeteta i o životnim putevima koji će ga odvesti tko zna kamo, i neka ga odvedu, a da mu pri tome, ne onemogućimo mogućnost. Ako me razumijete...

----------


## leonisa

da, s dva mjeseca. Zabunila sam se.

prica marsupilani je jedna od najvecih nocnih mora roditelja.

----------


## leonisa

beti, razumjemo te. a kamo je taj zivotni put odveo njenog malog?
probaj i te parametre uzeti u tu svoju siru sliku o kojoj pricas.

----------


## Zuska

Razmišljam kao Beti, MC, Jadranka... cijepim i cijepit ću.

----------


## Peterlin

> Razmišljam kao Beti, MC, Jadranka... cijepim i cijepit ću.


I kod mene isto, ali kod mlađega (prerano rođenog) je bilo debelih odgoda u skladu s preporukama pedijatra. Ipak, unatoč tome što nije bio cijepljen po kalendaru, išao je u jaslice i vrtić. Pri upisu smo dali papir na kojem je pedijatrica napisala status cijepljenja i razloge za odgodu.

----------


## Beti3

> beti, razumjemo te. a kamo je taj zivotni put odveo njenog malog?
> probaj i te parametre uzeti u tu svoju siru sliku o kojoj pricas.


Probam i uzimam. Imam u vlastom iskustvu loše parametre u postocima živorođene djece. Pa znam što su parametri i postoci. Kad ti ne idu u korist. Pa sam opet rađala. I cijepila. No, svatko po svome.

----------


## BusyBee

Nije ok ni da je ova tema ovdje, nakon ne znam koliko istih na Zdravlju djece.

----------


## mirnamajdak

Pozdrav, evo ja sam se malo informirala o cjepivima i prema ovoj tabeli u prilogu novorođenče se cijepi u rodilištu BCG cjepivom.
E sada da li ja imam pravo tražiti u bolnici:
-da mi kažu što sadrži to cjepivo (znam da se u javnosti puno pričalo o štetnosti onog "starog" cjepiva MM-nešto jer je sadržalo živu no navodno da ovo "novo" sadrži aluminij)
-da li mogu u rodilištu odbiti to cijepljenje i zatražiti da mi dijete naknadno cijepe, nakon navršena 3 mj.(po ovoj tabeli u prilogu piše da dijete to cjepivo može primiti do godine dana pa ne vidim razlog zašto bi beba trebala biti dodatno traumatizirana poslije samog poroda koji je sam po sebi šok za dijete)
-Austrija je zabranila cijepljenje djece mlađe od 3mj., tako da očito postoje neke indikacije mogućih komplikacija za djecu mlađe dobi
Znam da vaša udruga ima iskustva sa ovom temom pa bih vas zamolila dodatne informacije. U bolnici ne bi htjela ispast bahata ali opet ne želim da me ignoriraju nego želim doći do pravih informacija. Ako je moguće odgoditi onda svakako ne bi pristala da mi dijete dodatno traumatiziraju...
Unaprijed zahvaljujem i lijep pozdrav,
Mirna 
cit.izvor HZJZ:BCG vakcinacija
a) Ako su rođena u rodilištima cijepit će se BCG cjepivom odmah u rodilištu.

b) Ako nisu rođena u rodilištu cijepit će se BCG cjepivom do navršena dva mjeseca starosti.

c) Sva djeca koja nisu cijepljena u rodilištu odnosno do dva mjeseca starosti moraju se cijepiti BCG cjepivom do navršene prve godine života.

----------

